# اضحك اضحك ماحدش واخد منها حاجه



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2011)

1-واحده حماتها جت عندها البيت
فبتقوللها هاتنورينا لحد امتى يا أم الغالى 

قالتلها : لحد ماتزهقوا مني
قالتلها : طيب عالأقل اشربى حاجة
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2-واحد صعيدى حطوه علي جهاز كشف الكذب وقالوا له أوعى تكذب لو كذبت اللمبة هتنور.... فهمت قال لهم ايوة فهمت (قامت اللمبة منورة)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3-أفريقى وإبنه من أكلة لحوم البشر خرجوا يشوفوا شغلهم فأصطادوا هيفاء وهبى
الولد قال لابوه نوديها البيت و ناكلها
قال له لا نوديها البيت و ناكل أمك
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

4-صعيدى رشح نفسه فى الإنتخابات كتب تحت صورته
و عسى أن تكرهوا شئ و هو خير لكم
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
5-ندل أنقذ شخص كان بيتحرق
كرموه وسألوه إيه سبب شجاعتك؟
قال لهم أنقذته لسببين
الاول: علشان ميموتش شهيد
الثانى: علشان يعيش بقية حياته مشوه
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
6-صعيدى شغال سواق تاكسى فى الصين
كل ما حد يشاورله يقول له : أبو شكلك أنا لسة موصلك
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
7=بخيل عمل شوربة لحمة سألوه فين اللحمة؟
قال لهم : يعنى هوا شاى العروسة فيه عروسة
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8-مرة واحد صعيدى خطف ابنه محدش سأل عليه قتله​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (18 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه حلوين و أحلى نكتة أول نكتة تبع الحماية ههههههههه
يسلمووووا


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2011)

التضحية قال:


> ههههههههههه حلوين و أحلى نكتة أول نكتة تبع الحماية ههههههههه
> يسلمووووا



هههههههههه
الحمد لله عجبت حد
ميرسى لمرورك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## grges monir (18 يوليو 2011)

عثل خالص ودمهم خفيف


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> عثل خالص ودمهم خفيف



ميرسى خالص لمرورك​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههه

جمال كلهم يا قمر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين كتيييييييير
ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> جمال كلهم يا قمر



ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين كتيييييييير
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ​



ميرسى كتييييييييييير
رربنا يفرح قلبك دايمااااااااا​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (27 يوليو 2011)

-واحد صعيدى حطوه علي جهاز كشف الكذب وقالوا له أوعى تكذب لو كذبت اللمبة هتنور.... فهمت قال لهم ايوة فهمت (قامت اللمبة منورة)
*ههههههههه
اكتر واحدة عجبتنى
علشان انا صعيدى:new6:
*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (27 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه كلهم حلوين تسلم ايديكى يااحلى ميرنا بالمنتدى​​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يوليو 2011)

شايمس قال:


> -واحد صعيدى حطوه علي جهاز كشف الكذب وقالوا له أوعى تكذب لو كذبت اللمبة هتنور.... فهمت قال لهم ايوة فهمت (قامت اللمبة منورة)
> *ههههههههه
> اكتر واحدة عجبتنى
> علشان انا صعيدى:new6:
> *​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس ده هزار عادى
مانا يعنى اهو برضو يعتبر صعيديه

ربنا يفرح قلبك 
وميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يوليو 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه كلهم حلوين تسلم ايديكى يااحلى ميرنا بالمنتدى​​*



:smile01:smile01:smile01
ميرسى يا كرستينا يا سكررررررررررررررررررر
ميرسى خالص​


----------



## الشاطبى (27 يوليو 2011)

حلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوين اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## انريكي (27 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

جدا جدا جميل

شكرا


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (27 يوليو 2011)

*:ab4::ab4:ميرسى اوى هى مش نكته واحده حلوه ده كل النكت:big29: حلوين ميرسى الرب يباركك:36_22_26:*


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يوليو 2011)

الشاطبى قال:


> حلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوين اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى



مييييييييييييييييييييييييييرسى خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جدا جدا جميل
> 
> شكرا



ميرسى خالص يا انريكى لمرورك:smil12:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يوليو 2011)

ميراى البرنسيسه قال:


> *:ab4::ab4:ميرسى اوى هى مش نكته واحده حلوه ده كل النكت:big29: حلوين ميرسى الرب يباركك:36_22_26:*



:t33:
ميرسى اوى
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## zama (1 أغسطس 2011)

و النبي شوية نكت عسل أووووووووووووووووووووووي ..

==

أشكرك ..


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 أغسطس 2011)

zama قال:


> و النبي شوية نكت عسل أووووووووووووووووووووووي ..
> 
> ==
> 
> أشكرك ..



ميرسى جدااااااااااااااا ليك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## عماد+سامى (2 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد بقالي مدة ما ضحكتش ولا سمعت نكت جديدة ربن يعوضك
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عاطف ياهو (2 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههه جمال اوى اوى شكرا كتير


----------



## The light of JC (2 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههه بتاعت التاكسي جامدة


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

عماد+سامى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد بقالي مدة ما ضحكتش ولا سمعت نكت جديدة ربن يعوضك
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



طب نشكر ربنا
ربنا يفرح قلبك
ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

عاطف ياهو قال:


> هههههههههههه جمال اوى اوى شكرا كتير



ميرسى جدا لمرورك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

The light of JC قال:


> هههههههههه بتاعت التاكسي جامدة



ميرسى لمرورك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## elamer1000 (30 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين

ربنا يباركك

+++​


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 أغسطس 2012)

الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك 
بجد كلو جديد ​


----------

